# Show worthy?



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

ive been racing standardbreds for a while. my 12yr old broodmare from New Zealand is a great looking mare. shes thrown 2 gorgeous fillies and is in foal a 3rd time. shes big and strong, about 16HH and about 1000-1100lbs when not in foal. shes got dapples all over and she shines like crazy. i dont know anything about conformation showing or anything, but i have been told by a lot of people that i should show her. she has a big ankle from tearing an XYZ ligament (sesamoidian ligament). i dont know if thats any harm in showing or what. someone told me it wouldnt be, but like i said, i know nothing about showing. here is the best pic of her i have at the moment, i know it would be better if her head was up, but i just dont have it right now.










standing on hill will first foal (not very good pic)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Depending on what you are going to show her in, the ankle injury could count against you; horsemanship classes, even pleasure classes, probably not, especially if she moves fine. However, Halter classes of any kind would be most definitely out; too much is judged on the horse in halter classes, including something like an old injury.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Can she be ridden with the old injury? Like stated already, halter or showmanship would be out but if she can be ridden and her movement isn't affected, you'd probably be fine


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

she can be ridden. the gait may not be perfect though because the ankle is completely calcified so there is no flexing there. shes not lame, but like i said, the gait may not be perfect. 

like i said, im just wondering. i know NOTHING about showing lol, ill be honest. its always been in the back of my mind though because of what ive been told. its no big deal one way or the other to me. shes a GREAT broodmare, and a wonderful pet.

EDIT: so say she could move fine and movement isnt a problem and all that. would she even be worth showing? i dont know exactly what they look for in the horses. lol, i wish it was easy "that horse is prettiest, winner!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

She is absolutely stunning! But I know that for conformation, little scars are a big thing. Have you thought of showmanship? Its more for the handler of course, but you could get an idea about showing and maybe even like it and do some halter with her babies. They must be just as stunning!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

her first foal, a filly, is absolutely gorgeous. shes short and stock with a HUGE mane and tail. i have to see if i have any good pics of her. anyway, her foals are busy breaking (the yearling) and training (the 2yr old) for racing. unfortunately the 2yr old bowed a tendon and was cryoed a few weeks ago. i dont know if that would be a problem. the yearling doesnt look like much right now because shes just turned out so she has a huge hay belly on her and shes dirty lol.

these are the best pics i have of her filly, La'Don Belle

































training- shes wonderfully gaited!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

My they are beautiful! I worked with standardbreds for all of 10 days years ago, and fell in love! I dont know how anyone could ever call them plain.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I love Standardbreds. You could always take her to some local shows and just give it a shot? 
For performance classes, if her gait and movement is affected, you're going to have a hard time placing. 
For classes judged on the horses conformation, a scar is going to count against you. 
She's gorgeous but I think that injury will count against her. You can still try though! It would be a new experience for the both of you.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I love Standardbreds. You could always take her to some local shows and just give it a shot?


Good idea! what you can also try is going to a local show and just look around at what horses are there and how they place. Then if they have a lunch break you can ask if the judge would be willing to speak with you and you can get their opinion on the injury??? the judges around here are always great about that stuff .


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks for the input guys. i dont think i will show her. i dont have much money to do so, and i know nothing about it! lol. maybe one day though....


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I would definately advise caution. If the calcification has made it so her ankle can't flex, I think you'd be asking for lameness problems just out of the simple fact of not being able to stride out properly (over time and being pushed under saddle). And it may be tricky finding a show that won't mark against her heavily, or even disqualify her because with a blemish and a slightly off gait, you'd probably get told she's lame.

She's absolutely BREATHTAKING though. I'm not a huge fan of Standardbreds, and she's just an absolute dreamboat. It's a crying shame about the ankle, but at least she can produce more beauties for you!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

AlmagroN said:


> "that horse is prettiest, winner!


I won't name any names...but trust me their are certain show series where this is how they are judged.

I say go for it. I love showing. She'll tell you if its to much. You just have to find the right event for the two of you.


----------

